# Payton on trading block



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Right now i don`t have the link, but GP is on the verge of being traded and the boston herald says a first round pick should be enough. Gary Payton would make us contenders right away. And aftter the lakers experience i think he has the will to work for the team. 
Either way i càn`t see GP in another winning situation better than in houston.

Its just a first round pick, why don`t try???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>! Gary Payton would make us contenders right away. And after the lakers experience i think he has the will to work for the team.
> Either way i càn`t see GP in another winning situation better than in houston.
> 
> I



I love GP to death, but he seems like the type of player who will leave the NBA without a championship. But hey, we're not looking to win the championship this year anyway.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*anyway*

anyway it`s an upgrade almost for nothing. I think we shoulf do it. This year isn`t any powerhouse to beat, why don`t push for the championship.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

An athletic PF is a much more pressing need than another old PG. Payton has played very well this season but there is no way Houston should give up a first round pick when they can have a go at Simien or one of the many solid PG's in this draft.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, give them a first rounder and Reece Gaines then


----------



## Tmac-Yao 04 (Jan 26, 2005)

i think bobby sura is doin just fine. he does have some bad games but then again he has a lot of good games


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

A first rounder and Mo T and they can throw in some more crap to make it work.

I am all for that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdiggidy</b>!
> A first rounder and Mo T and they can throw in some more crap to make it work.
> 
> I am all for that.


That crap is $25M?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> An athletic PF is a much more pressing need than another old PG. Payton has played very well this season but there is no way Houston should give up a first round pick when they can have a go at Simien or one of the many solid PG's in this draft.



Simien? WTF?
:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Simien? WTF?
> :laugh:


So you don't want to address our rebounding issues and put a blue collar guy next to Yao? Simien's stock is going to rise like crazy durng the NCAA tourny, he may be a 2nd rounder right now but I don't think Houston will hesitate to use a #20 pick on him if no solid PG's are remaining.


----------

